# The problem with snapshot



## formaks (Jan 5, 2009)

I have noticed that since version GPU-Z.0.2.8, there are problems with the snapshot form the programm







The same problem






The previous version of GPU-Z.0.2.7 programm, not have this bug






*It is possible that the problem with my card.
I have GeForce 8600GT Silent-Pipe 2 from Gigabyte


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

fixed

test build for this fix here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83299


----------



## formaks (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for your attention, updated.


----------

